# Oak Park Template Fixture



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Anybody here use this? I don't have the oak park table but is this a good purchase? I want to get the inlay kit and some of the templates but seems that a fixture could be made fairly easy to do the same thing? What about making new templates to use with the inlay kit? I would like some patterns that they don't sell. I would like to make some letters for tops of boxes to personalize. Like an oval with intials inside of it. Just some rambling thoughts here but I think I am putting the Oak Park templates and inlay kit on my Christmas list. Oh is the video worth getting... does it show you much? Dang, that's alot of questions  Sorry, could of organized this better but as I said, just some rambling thoguhts here. Oh, 1 more....will the inlay guide and bushing set work on my DW618 hand plunge router ok?
Thanks
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I have NOT used the Oak-Park inlay bits set or the templates, and this is just my 2 cents they are just a bit high price for me  I'm a cheap SOB, ( see links below) and they are in the 1 1/2" size and most of my routers are the 1 3/16 hole size,, But I have 3 sets (inlay sets) one from Grizzly one from MLCS and one from MilesCraft all 3 about the same but the MilesCraft is PLASTIC but it works great also and I got it because of all the templates that I could get for it.
All the inlay guides and bits will work in the MilesCraft templates and you can make just about anything you want just like the MilesCraft Letters (small and big ones)... 
I do use a small router from MLCS when I used the brass guide and offset ring.

Marvel 40 3-in-1 Router Kit,I did rework the plunge base plate so it would take on the 1 3/16" brass guide.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/airout.html#marvel40_anchor

Professional quality inlay set makes perfect recesses and inlays
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_inlay.html

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h3133

http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-Int...=pd_bbs_sr_1/103-4773790-1186214?ie=UTF8&s=hi

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...2/ref=sr_1_1/103-4773790-1186214?ie=UTF8&s=hi

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...2/ref=sr_1_2/103-4773790-1186214?ie=UTF8&s=hi

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.ht...h%3D%26price_type%3D%26model%3D&product=GP058
OAK-Park ▼
They also sell just the bit,brass guide and the brass offset ring but I could not find the link to it on the Oak-Park cat.

jig/tool for the MilesCraft ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html?highlight=milescraft

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey thanks for the reply Bob! How did you know I was sitting here looking at the MLCS catalog all day ( been off with bad back this week) looking at that little Marvel Router. I take it you think it is worth the money then? Is the adjustable fence decent? I like the looks of the plunge base. 

My router uses the 1 3/16 set up as well, not the 1 1/2 forgot that so I guess I will need to get either the Grizzly or MLCS set up. Are the guides sizes different in these 2 sets? Can a 1/4 bit be used with them to remove more material? 

How did you modify the marvel plunge base to use the 1 3/16 template guide? Can a goof like me do it? 

I do like the patterns that Oak Park has available. I would want the pencil box and oval set at least. Those would be perfect for what I want to do. The Milescraft set looks nice and alot of patterns but not sure if I would use much of them. Now I see they have the Spiro Crafter, do you have that? Reminds me of a drawing toy I had as a kid, the spirograph  I have a Craftsman letter template set but I want to do fancier letters than that. I would probably have to make my own letter templates on the scroll saw. 

Anyway, thanks for the info, I am thinking on that Marvel router!! I am also considering Grizzly little 1 HP plunge router. 
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Corey
I got the Marvel Router for 55.oo bucks on sale price and the 10% off reorder thing 
The fence is a bit cheap but it works, the plunge base is also a bit cheap so I did rework it a bit, the side nuts that hold the base didn't fit just right so I used some TP, hahahaha yep TP so they would not move around. 
Charmin 2 layers LOL that fix that error .  (stamped out plastic parts)
But all in all it's a great little router.

I use a 3/4" bottom bit to pull out most of the chips and then put in the 1/4" inlay bit to cut the plug and to clean up the hole for the plug (inlay part)

"How did you modify1 3/16 template guide" = with a fly cutter set from Grizzly, yes anyone can do it with a drill press and a bit of time. 
Just clamp it up in the vise on the drill press and check it about 10 times b/4 you make the cut,it's only 1/8" deep but it needs to be dead on. 
I made a plastic plug and with a 1/4 drill bit to get it on dead center b/4 I put in the fly cutter in the drill press,then one small cut to make sure I was dead on.

fancier letters= that's when the sign bit comes into play and many hours of playing with the router. 
Norm of the NYWS had a great show how to make free hand signs you may want to view that one .

"Grizzly little 1 HP plunge router"= this one I DON'T recommend 
I should say I like the base but I don't like the motor, I have had one in my hands and it's like HF motor tools.

Have a good weekend mate
Bj 

-----------------------------------


challagan said:


> Hey thanks for the reply Bob! How did you know I was sitting here looking at the MLCS catalog all day ( been off with bad back this week) looking at that little Marvel Router. I take it you think it is worth the money then? Is the adjustable fence decent? I like the looks of the plunge base.
> 
> My router uses the 1 3/16 set up as well, not the 1 1/2 forgot that so I guess I will need to get either the Grizzly or MLCS set up. Are the guides sizes different in these 2 sets? Can a 1/4 bit be used with them to remove more material?
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob for the additional info. I don't know man, I may have to wait and get a little Bosch or something like that. I am not good at modifiying stuff. I do want to get the Milescraft and some of the MLCS templates. When I mean letters, i don't mean carving letters. I have done lots of free hand cutting of letters and using the plastic templates. What I want to do is do inlay letters inside ovals and stuff like that. I have some boxes I want to make with initials like that. 

Thanks for the info on the marvel. I am not much on modifying stuff. I do have extra bases, i wonder if I can just drill out an old base with the right center hole in it to fit? I may wait and get the little bosch or the PC 310 or 7310 routers if one of those accepts the 1 3/16 guides. I also wonder if the Trend is the same router as the Grizzly router. Looks the same.

Thanks again Bob and as always you have been a great help!!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Well drilling out the center hole is not a big deal it's the small offset hole to hold the brass guides in place and down below the base that will give you a fit.
The Bosch router maybe the way to go in your case .
They make a great tool but it's not cheap .
Not sure about the Trend router ? have not played with one but I seem to recall they are on the lower end of the tool line .
Roy Underhill (of the Woodwright's Shop) had a guest on one of his shows that was a Pro.with inlays I made one of the jigs to cut stock for inlays, you may want to view that show, I have it on a cd but I don't reall the name of the show but it was on about 6 weeks ago or so.
You could use it to show how to put in "fancier letters" in the box.
The jig cuts very thin strips of stock so they can be press into the opening once you cut them out with a real sharp/craving knife.

" What one man can do a nother can do "

FOUND IT ▼
What he can do with some OLD tools will blow your mine.

Roy Underhill (TWWS)▼
http://www.pbs.org/wws/schedule/index.html
http://www.pbs.org/wws/schedule/24season.html

2413. Inlaid Legs With Steve Latta
Master craftsman Steve Latta shows how simple tools make beautiful inlaid patterns on the legs of Federal furniture. 

http://www.pbs.org/wws/program/pgallery00.html

with many FREE plans on his web site like the ones below.
http://www.pbs.org/wws/howto/images/e2104Rounderplane.pdf
http://www.pbs.org/wws/howto/images/e2101sawhorse.pdf

NOTE*** if you want to see the jig just ask and I will post a snapshot of it .


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Again thanks Bob. I really like the Milescraft inlay and spiro sets. That looks like fun. I think I get the gest of your jig, it facilitates the insertion and twisting to lock it in and unlock the bushings. It seems to me that the base needs to be dedicated to a router as I wouldn't want to keep taking it on and off the router. If the router isn't a plunging router, it looks like alot of the funtions are lost really or the ease anyway. I could do a couple things. Get a seperate plunge base for my DW618. Get a seperate plunge router to use with it like the Ryobi 180PL which can be had for 80-99.00 or cheaper for a recon unit. I wonder if the plate can be drilled out to work on the Marvel 40? I read a review of these Milescraft products and it looked like both reviewers had routers that the bases didn't fit and they just used OEM tmeplate guides just fine with it?? that is an option as well. Have you tried the Milescraft templates with PC template guides or the MLCS inlay kit? Sorry for all the questions and thanks for your responses Bob  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Yes I have all the MilesCraft templates and all their tools ,they all work great with a small tweak of the TurnLock Insert, that's to say remove a small piece of plastic at the start point of the insert, that holds the insert from starting quick and easy, but that's why I made the jig/tool to put them in and take them out quick and easy .
You don't want the insert to come out of place when you are using it. 
When they make the stamped part out it leaves a small part in place, you know what I mean about plastic parts.

Yes ,I used the brass guide and the offset in the MilesCraft templates and they work great, some have a hole in the center of the template to hold them in place if you don't use the MilesCraft jig frame but most of the time I just use double sided carpet tape to hold them in place.
I do pickup veener stock at Rockler for most of the insert plugs, most of it's about 1/32" or 1/16" thick or less...but they also sale 1/8" thick stock that works great also. 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Here's a snapshot or two just for kicks of the Marvel Router base and the plastic insert that holds the 1 3/16" brass guide, it's just press in place part but because it's made to fit, it will not just come out,unless it needs to be removed.
The rework was done with the Grizzly Fly Cutters Kit,and hole saws, it's a bit tricky to make because the 1/4" hole in the center of the plastic must stay in place from the beginning to the end, that's the hard part , the fly cutter will do most of the work but the hole saw will pull the center plug out at the end.
But again the 1/4" hole must be in all the way, it's used to grind the O.D. of the plastic insert after all the fly cutter work has been done.

But the bottom line, it's not that hard to make just need to think it out the way out b/4 you start,one error and you will need to start from sq.1.

They key to this one is the double sided carpet tape to hold the part in place when all the cuts are made in the plastic, it's so small it's hard to clamp it down to the drill press table,a clean base block will do this job well then clamp the block to the table of the drill press.

The plastic insert is 1/2" thick by 2 1/8" O.D. you can use 1/4" thick plastic but it's a bit light for the job  because it's press in part.

Fly Cutter ▼
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h7537

InLay How-To ▼
http://www.woodtechtooling.com/CMT/InlayKitImages/InlayKit.pdf


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This subject is similar to a recent post I made. Check this out: http://www.routerforums.com/36134-post1.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks again Bob. Man....that looks like some work but you certainly did a fine job. Toilet paper and all  I found where Hartville Tool sells the Milescraft Spirocraft and Inlay kit for $32.95 for both kits!! That is an incredible price. Basically get the Inlay set for free and then some. It's on my list. I haven't decided, I want a little bosch but I think another plunge router is needed for this really. I will put both on my list and see what the wife ops for. I can get a Pat Warner offset base that will hold the pc guides just like the one on my Dewalt that I bought for it. He makes nice bases. 
Anyway, we will see what Santa comes up with  

Thanks BJ for all the help!

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mike. I didn't see the templates you speak of but I have used my Dremel in the router base quite a bit and used it to make signs free hand, carve away backgrounds etc. I used to make firewood boxes that were meant to sit near a fire place. They were made of oak and then i would use the dremel in the router base and carve landscape scenes around the sides of them so they looked nice. Rural people liked them alot with barn scenes etc. on them. Wish I still had one to show. Inlaws used one for about 10 years. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Corey

Did you see the TP in the snapshot of the plunge base ? hahahahahahaha LOL
Dam stamped plastic parts but the TP works as a quick fix.

Just a Note about the base, It's the ONLY one I have that will let me set it at 0 to 45deg. and still plunge in with the motor,that comes in handy sometimes 

I also have a air router that I use for the MilesCraft templates because it has a small base that's needed sometimes on small box lids. 

Have a good weekend

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Here's a snapshot or two of the other routers I use on the MilesCraft templates.

I'm not sure if you have seen a Air Router but just for kicks I put in a snapshot of it.
It's a Sioux Die Grinder on Stroids,20,000 rpm, see PDF file below 

Bj 

http://www.siouxtools.com/pdfs/A346C_rev8412.pdf

http://www.edirectory.co.uk/pf/880/mia/d/3620+110v+makita+3620+1+4+router/pid/1278451
http://www.tylertool.com/mak361hprout.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The instrucrtions in the template kit are the part of value. The templates are simple letters or designs printed on heavy stock. You make copies of them and cut them out and trace your design onto the tile or wood. I bought my kit at Lowes, but any place that sells RotoZip can order them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice set up Bob! I like that. Just how many routers do you have?  That is why I want the Bosch, a little router like tht would be nice. We will see. Thanks for all your help in this. I am hoping the wife picks up the Milescraft sets for that price! I might get their plung base for the dremel later. I have on that isn't plunge that I have done relief work with but the plunge would be nice. Later, got to ice down my back again! On going back/nerve problem flaring up. Just what I need in the middle of Christmas and the kitchen remodel! 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I will look for them!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

"Just how many routers do you have? " = Well at last count 14 counting the Dremel plunge routers and Dremel router table setup, as you can see I like routers  and what they can do.

Take it easy and have a good week

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just browsing the Net and came on the links below

http://www.dremel.com/en-US/projects-and-community/PumpkinTemplates.htm

Fonts for the Dremel ( imgbundle.zip)
http://moddin.net/downloads.asp

http://forums.amd.com/index.php?showtopic=81232
http://forums.amd.com/lofiversion/index.php/t81232.html

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The halloween templates would be good for the scroll saw too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike , Yes they would  good ideal

Attn: Corey

I thought you may want to see the Air Router one more time, just for kicks, I reworked it into a Plunge Router, I forgot how neat this little air router is, so anyway I made a 1/2" thick ring for the air motor and then made a depth setting device with some 3/8-24 all thread rod and some brass nuts.
Plus a made a new base plate that's 1/8" x 5" x 5" clear plastic so it's bit more stable. 

It works the same way as the big routers just plunge down and set the bit to zero and then move the brass nuts up in place so the brass bar is just right lock the nuts in place.
Then fire up the router and with the thumbs on both hands push the motor down to the stop point and with the left hand lock the motor in place and router away. 


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey thanks Bob, I was offline yesterday, back is just killing me! Anyway, that is a cool set up. Very cool. I see where MLCS has an air router in their catalog but doesn't look as cool as yours does. Souix makes nice air tools. Thanks for the pics!

Corey


----------

